# Don't make this mistake...



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

So I saw the Tetra 29gal starter kit and figured "Alright... There's some stuff I wont need, but for the money I save, I can still replace those and come out ahead on the savings...".

This is why it's important to read the package contents CAREFULLY...

The heater was not submersible... Ok, replaced that... The "digital" thermometer was actually a tape strip... Ok, bought a better one... The light I knew wouldn't be good enough... So replacing that wasn't too disappointing... The whisper filter was driving me nuts with all the noise it made, and was generally poorly designed for storing media... Having to replace that annoyed me.

So that left me with an aquarium, a lid, some water conditioner, and a little packet of fish food...

Well the lid didn't fit the better lights I got... So that was of no use to me...

Then I noticed that the aquarium glass was bowing when full of water... I contacted Tetra about this and they told me that it wasn't normal and I should return it, because it might crack...

But of course I lost the receipt some 6 months ago during a move...

So that's what... $100 for a trial sized packet of water conditioner and flake food... And now I have the annoyance of having to take everything out of my aquarium and set it up all over again...

I knew Tetra didn't make high end products... But wow... Seriously disappointed with the quality of this product... Even for a bundled started kit...


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Where do people on this board buy their tanks and what make? BigAl's?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Big Als is a great place to buy tanks because from what I understand they sell them at cost or close enough. The idea being nobody just buys a tank and then leaves they also buy whatever else there too. 

Kits are always a bad move. Best to read up on here about different equipment so that at the very least nobody buys those horrible tall black or brown hooded fluorescent light fixtures that I am sure every veteran on here has purchased when they were new to the hobby.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

JamesG said:


> Big Als is a great place to buy tanks because from what I understand they sell them at cost or close enough. The idea being nobody just buys a tank and then leaves they also buy whatever else there too.
> 
> Kits are always a bad move. Best to read up on here about different equipment so that at the very least nobody buys those horrible tall black or brown hooded fluorescent light fixtures that I am sure every veteran on here has purchased when they were new to the hobby.


some are worse than others. I think they are only a bad move if you Need more. I think it really depends on what you are intending on doing with your tanks. smaller tanks at low light seem to do fine for me. but hey - just my $0.02.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

ksimdjembe said:


> they are only a bad move if you Need more. I think it really depends on what you are intending on doing with your tanks. smaller tanks at low light seem to do fine for me. but hey - just my $0.02.


Sorry I should have elaborated more. What I mean is that if you spend a little bit more you can get a light which will make your fish look better but you can also use it for plants should you choose to go that route.

What people need to be weary of is just getting what they think they need now. If you buy one really good canister filter for your 45 gallon, when the 'bigger tank bug' bites you, it will still be good for a 120. That kind of idea. I made the mistake of not following this advice. Now my basement is full of junk


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol....yep always plan for the upgrade. I've found most times "kits" of anything aren't usually worth it in the long run...only if that kit is all you are ever going to do is it worth it.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

JamesG said:


> Sorry I should have elaborated more. What I mean is that if you spend a little bit more you can get a light which will make your fish look better but you can also use it for plants should you choose to go that route.
> 
> What people need to be weary of is just getting what they think they need now. If you buy one really good canister filter for your 45 gallon, when the 'bigger tank bug' bites you, it will still be good for a 120. That kind of idea. I made the mistake of not following this advice. Now my basement is full of junk


I think many people with tanks have lots of 'stuff' all over the basement. I think it's part of the hobby


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, well, can't keep kicking myself over it... Maybe I'll be able to trade the filter for something


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Once you become a real hobbyist, these startup tanks aren't for you. 

Don't worry about your decision, I think I can vouch for the majority of us in saying that we all started in a way similar to that. As you gain knowledge, you piece the systems together on your own.

There is something to be said for these all in one packages though - it really helps get people into the hobby, which is good for all of us. Of course, when things don't go right there is always the forums here to help out


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah... But I'm not exactly new to the hobby, and I'm more than capable of piecing together an aquarium... So I still feel like an idiot


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought a kit from Big Al's during boxing week. They let me return the parts I wasn't going to use and upgrade what I would use at the discounted pricing. Worked out to a decent price and not left with useless crap.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I'm curious on these kits things.

Anyone know of the quality of the Aqua-tech or whatever brand Wal-mart sells? Nice kit setups if the tank holds up. 


Qwerty,

If you bought on a credit card I think you can prove you made the purchase at the store you bought it at and via the paper trail talk to the store to re-print or xerox a reciept of the sale. They would have a copy of the sale somewhere for their figures. They MAY charge you an administration free to re-produce/print the reciept for you as I've asked some stores before to do that for me. Some were cool enough to re-print for free (ask VERY KINDLY) while some charged like ~$2-5 to reprint. 

It's worth the probing and asking with the LFS along with the credit card company to work with you on it. It's better then having a tank that's bowing and possibly bursting on you.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

From everyone I've spoken to, the bowing is normal... And other companies say it's normal... It's only the company that made my tank that says it isn't... I don't know, I think they may just be covering their own liability so they can say "we warned him" if anything goes wrong... It's already full of water, substrate, etc, and has been for awhile... I'll just keep it and upgrade to a 55-75 in a few years or something, lol, face it, isn't that usually how 29 gal's work? ^_^


----------

